

$20 Android PC from China Sucessfully Raises $1.6M on Kickstarter - everything_time
http://startuplivingchina.com/remix-mini-china-kickstarter/

======
bobajeff
This is pretty neat. I once bought a HDMI Android dongle along with an air
mouse as a HTPC kind of set up. It was a disaster; I felt I should've just
bought a new Roku 3 instead.

This is a little different as it's trying to be a PC. However I bet it would
have the same issues as A PC as Windows has as a phone. I imagine a Chromebook
might be a better bet as far as support goes (think about it).

------
pnt12
I wonder how can 20$ pay for the hardware alone - a quadcore, 1 gb RAM, etc.
Unless there are hidden caveats (slow RAM speed, for example) or embedded
ads/custom 3rd party apps in the OS (as OEMs frequently do). If not so, I'm
really intriged.

~~~
everything_time
20$ is the kickstarter price. retail will be 30$ apparently, which is still a
pretty awesome deal imo.

